

Pioneer's Laserdisk in-store informational video (1980) - dogma1138
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76wizvdV2Hw
Back in the day when corporations didn&#x27;t treat consumers like rambling idiots and did not shy from providing (highly) educational promotion content for their products.
======
dogma1138
Back in the day when corporations didn't treat consumers like rambling idiots
and did not shy from providing (highly) educational promotional content for
their products.

